# Powerhorse DFD7000 making hissing i



## ColumbiaBOB (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi, I have powerhorse dfd7000 i use it mainly on my truck to power AC 12000BTU it has been working flawlessly for the past 1.5yrs. Couple of days ago it started to shut down and started to make hissing noise, at first i thought it was loosing gasoline but that wasn't the case. Now when its on it will produce power and you can use small appliances but as soon as the AC compressor kicks in it strts acting up. I have vid its about 2.5 min if you could pls take couple of min and take a look and advise. Thank you.

https://youtu.be/aVo3wb9TL2M


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

I watched your video. Sounds like your engine is not making the HP it should, could be a fuel, carburetor, or governor issue. Could be a load issue as well, a hertz, voltage an amp, meter will tell where the problem is very quickly. If the compressor runs normal on another power source the issue is with the genset, if not, the issue is the compressor.


----------



## ColumbiaBOB (Sep 1, 2015)

I think i found a problem. There is a hose on top and in the midle there is small plastic box, it was open/broke, so i took that off and just ran hose byitsel. Also i have tested ac on another gen set and works fine. F someone could tell me what this thing is and do i need it. Thank you
Img attached


----------



## ColumbiaBOB (Sep 1, 2015)

Need to figure out how to post pic


----------



## ColumbiaBOB (Sep 1, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/b7JYqnP.jpg


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

From what I can see in the photo that is a vacuum control valve, which controls the dash pot, which is part of the speed control linkage ie governor. W/O the governor working correctly it will not have the HP required, or maintain the correct speed for the load applied. Find the correct part and install it and all should be fine. HTH Kenneth


----------



## ColumbiaBOB (Sep 1, 2015)

One of these?
http://www.generatorguru.com/choke-valve-56435322/

Can i safely run gen for now?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

ColumbiaBOB said:


> Can i safely run gen for now?


 If you plug the vacuum line, it may work correctly but, I can't see everything I need to in the photo. With a vacuum leak the air fuel mix will be way off and she will not make all the HP she should. You can plug it off at the vac port and try it. If she starts,an works OK, just replace it. However in real cold weather she my be very hard to start, w/o it replaced and everything hooked back up.


----------



## ColumbiaBOB (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm sorry i didn't make qestion clear, if i take out just the valve and then run hose byitself, i'm not thinking blocking it off, by the way i did run it like this and AC worked fine, but i'm wondering if this is not safe or something. Thank you


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

You should be able to run it that way as long as it(genset) preforms correctly. That said, no mfg will install needless items on any machine, I would suggest it be replaced before you run it much.


----------



## ColumbiaBOB (Sep 1, 2015)

replaced vacuum control valve, still have the issue, when it's in crapy mode it's creating around 40hz but when its running normal its making 60hz, any ideas. Thank you.


----------

